# DeScaler for Baby ABS



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

I ordered descaler a month ago from Gaggia uk, and even though they have charged my Credit Card, they have not delivered any descaler. I have emailed and phoned numerous times, but to no effect.

Ok ... in order for me to get the correct replacement stuff (from an alternative source), can anyone tell me what would be suitable and where to go?

TIA


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you PM me your order number and contact details (a phone number for you) and I will happily make a phonecall to Gaggia to see what the issue is.

There are a lot of Gaggia users on Coffee Forums who I am sure will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Can you PM me your order number and contact details (a phone number for you) and I will happily make a phonecall to Gaggia to see what the issue is.
> 
> There are a lot of Gaggia users on Coffee Forums who I am sure will follow this thread with interest.


Thank you for any help you can give.

Gaggia never seem to respond to emails (including those entered on their website via the 'contact us' link. When I rang several weeks ago they said my order was still outstanding, and would be delivered the following week when they received some stock.

I will PM the order details:


----------



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

Blinkinhek said:


> Thank you for any help you can give.
> 
> Gaggia never seem to respond to emails (including those entered on their website via the 'contact us' link. When I rang several weeks ago they said my order was still outstanding, and would be delivered the following week when they received some stock.
> 
> I will PM the order details:


Received the descaler Saturday!

Super.

I am glad I did not use a descaler I already had which we used for the kettle (citric acid) ... as the Baby Descaler turned out to be tartaric acid.

Anyway ... Many thanks!


----------

